# joanna Greenlaw



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

Am i missing something here apparently this lady served as an r/o during the second world war . I remember Angela Firman taking her ticket in the late 50s along with myself but she couldnt sail on British Flagged vessels was Joanna a hostilities only R/O or was there another reason.


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

I don't think she was called Joanna during the war!


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

yes twigged at last and me thinking I was a man of the world old age and senility creeping in no doubt


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

A few years ago I read a book about a lady called Victoria Drummond who was a god daughter of Queen Victoria and sailed on Greek and other ships during the war as a Chief Engineer. She was not allowed on British ships.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

According to Wikipedia, after serving her apprenticeship at Rob Caledon, she went to sea with Blue Funnel. She came to fame when serving as a 2nd Engineer on ss Bonita in WW2 - not sure what flag that was. Apparently she had numerous attempts to get a Chief's ticket, supposedly due to sexual discrimination, so she went and got a Panamanian ticket.


John T.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Graham P Powell said:


> A few years ago I read a book about a lady called Victoria Drummond who was a god daughter of Queen Victoria and sailed on Greek and other ships during the war as a Chief Engineer. She was not allowed on British ships.
> rgds
> Graham Powell


"The Remarkable Life of Victoria Drummond, Marine Engineer"

By Cherry Drummond (Baroness Strange)

Currently out of print but copies available second hand on Amazon and abe books

Well worth the read.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi George, A most excellent read about a truly remarkable lady. I borrowed the book from the library but it had to be read and returned ASAP as there was a lot of demand for it probably because the daughter was interviewed on Radio 2 about it.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

There is another thread on Victoria Drummond, try here:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=22446&highlight=Victoria+Drummond


----------

